# Dish pointing/aiming/coordinates help!



## SonicRanger001 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have searched and searched for the answer to this. 

Where can I find my 5-LNB Dish "pointing" Coordinates/Settings/Adjustments???

Let me explain, I have an HR10-250, so my only selection option is the 3LNB, do I go off of my units settings for my zip code for the 3LNB dish? I was under the impression the 5-LNB was setup differently. I called D* and the woman gave me LESS information than my tivo did!!!
My dilemma is: My unit says use setting (A) I've looked on several websites and they give me setting (B) and (C)  


If someone out there with an H10 or and H20 feels like looking for me...my zip code is 44001  

Thanks


----------



## jhillestad (Jul 13, 2004)

The 5 lnb dish is centered on 101 verse 110. Since you cannot get the Ka stuff just align it as you would a phase3 dish and when you get an HR20 then realign it with a meter.

In other words just pretend its a 3 lnb dish thats bigger. You can then use your HD Tivo like normal.... again you will need to realign if you want the Ka Mpeg4 stuff but you will need a newer receiver for this.....


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since the HR10 can't use the extra two satellites that the 5LNB dish points to, you still have to use the 5LNB aiming coordinates. Exactly what those are will have to be given by someone with the 5LNB.

These could probably be found on one of these forums.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82

These installation videos may also help.
http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp


----------



## SonicRanger001 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot Jim.


----------



## doctor J (Nov 10, 2003)

Amherst Oh. west of Cleveland

5 lnb aiming co-ordinates for Cleveland Oh.:

Azimuth - 216
Elevation - 38.5
Tilt - 69.2

Just to show that it won't really matter that you are west of Cleveland,
Detroit Mi. coordinates are
AZ - 213
EL - 38
Tilt -72

Doctor j


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

That three degree difference in the tilt could very well make or break reception.


----------

